# Chinese/ Alibaba sellers



## Danny Bond (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi guys,

I can imagine these words often cause alarm but here goes!

Has anyone ever dealt with the chinese gym equipment manufacturers and had a good experience? I am in the process of planning a gym.

I have been in a few gyms which have the equipment in and not seen a problem. I do not know the owners of the gym enough to ask them so thought I could ask around here?

You can kit a full gym out (without cv as that would have to come from the UK) for around $30,000 which is so cheap compared to UK suppliers.

Any recommendations/ tips ?

Thanks


----------

